# Sydney cityscape



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

My tripod shows up here tomorrow (along with a bunch of other stuff) and it'll be nice to move away from hand held shots. Too bad the weather is supposed to suck for a few days. This is an HDR based on 5 underlying exposures with about a 3EV spread. I finally bit the bullet and bought Photomatix Pro. This was taken near the tip of Macquarie Point.

FWIW, I work on the 21st floor of the brownish building to the right of center, and I am living on the 17th floor of the much shorter yellowish building right behind it. Circular Quay and the Sydney Opera House are off to the right. The Sydney Tower is over to the left of the image.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Great shot, Cliff! :thumbup:


.


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

pretty sweet


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

great picture:thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome picture!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Cliff said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought Photomatix Pro.


As I am just starting to learn how to use my new dSLR I was looking at the HDR photos that everyone has posted here and was interested in learning how to do this kind of photography. From reading online I noticed that people use Photoshop and Photomatix. I was a little confused in that what programs do I must have to do this? Can I just use Photomatix Pro or do I have to have Photoshop and Photomatix Pro?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

chicagofan00 said:


> As I am just starting to learn how to use my new dSLR I was looking at the HDR photos that everyone has posted here and was interested in learning how to do this kind of photography. From reading online I noticed that people use Photoshop and Photomatix. I was a little confused in that what programs do I must have to do this? Can I just use Photomatix Pro or do I have to have Photoshop and Photomatix Pro?


You will want a program like Photoshop (or PS Elements) for basic image manipulation functionality. Photomatrix is a one trick pony - it just merges multiple images and allows tone mapping and exposure blending. For cropping, resizing, retouching, etc. you will need an actual image editor.

Lightroom is the primary tool in my workflow, with Photoshop CS3 used as a complement to it. Photomatix is kind of low on the totem pole as far as tools go - you will need an image editor first.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I've got Aperture 1.5. I know 2.0 is out, I just haven't gotten around to upgrading to it. But as far as just creating an HDR image I technically only need Photomatix right? Then for editing purposes I can use Aperture or I could possibly pick up Photoshop as well, would that be correct?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes, you should be fine with Aperture. You would just want Photomatix Pro.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Cliff,
Hope you don't mind but I thought I'd do a little more to your photo. This is what I came up with:










black/white - more contrast - slight brown/grey color gradient


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Got anymore photos cliff?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Got anymore photos cliff?


Sorry, I didn't notice this post. This thread has my last photos from Sydney. I work for a mortgage insurance company, and my secondment to our Australian subsidiary became a casualty to current business conditions.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Cliff said:


> Sorry, I didn't notice this post. This thread has my last photos from Sydney. I work for a mortgage insurance company, and my secondment to our Australian subsidiary became a casualty to current business conditions.


So your no longer in Australia anymore? Weren't you just finally getting settled in over there...or should I say down there?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

chicagofan00 said:


> So your no longer in Australia anymore? Weren't you just finally getting settled in over there...or should I say down there?


The thread where I talked about my return to the US is in off topic: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=297481&highlight=

At this point I have a good understanding of why the deal fell through, none of which I'm prepared to discuss on a public forum (or with people outside my company, for that matter). It could have been handled a lot better than it was.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Cliff said:


> The thread where I talked about my return to the US is in off topic: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=297481&highlight=
> 
> At this point I have a good understanding of why the deal fell through, none of which I'm prepared to discuss on a public forum (or with people outside my company, for that matter). It could have been handled a lot better than it was.


Just read through the post. Sorry to hear that you got jerked around like that. I would be pretty pissed too if my company turned my world upside down like that. Hopefully it all turns out to be the best for you though in the long run!

If you have any more pictures left over from there, I'd love to see them still!


----------

